

Harvard student loses Facebook gig for app that shows flaws - cgtyoder
http://www.sfgate.com/business/technology/article/Harvard-student-s-app-leads-to-loss-of-Facebook-6442170.php

======
ColinWright
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10051613](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10051613)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10053262](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10053262)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10054978](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10054978)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10056503](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10056503)

